# Band grooves in forks



## Wuyang (Dec 28, 2014)

Just wondering what tool you use to get your band grooves at the top of the forks.

I bought some needle files yesterday from Screwfix (UK), but even with careful use it snapped...think I'll have to check if bacho do any needle files. I ended up using the thin wide sanding disc on the dremel, did the job but not not perfect.

So what tool would you recommend?
Cheers


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I use a rat tail file that you would use to sharpen chain saws with

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

I use a small fine saw to make a small cut and afterwards I careful carve out a whole with a small carving knife.









This method has worked out great for me so I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Wuyang (Dec 28, 2014)

That's great...thank you both.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

You can cut a stripe of sanding paper of exact width you want your groove to be (or tear off as stripe of sanding cloth) and then carefully sand the groove by moving your hands back and fro.

Chepo69 makes it that way; once he placed some pictures but I lost the thread of the thread..

An example: http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/15904-wendy/

Myself I use dremel drum, the thinner one and simply make a short groove - only some 1/8 of the circumference of the fork on the side facing away from me, where the bands come.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I no longer use banding grooves.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I never use band grooves


----------



## Wuyang (Dec 28, 2014)

Cheers all....... Is it just as effective not to have grooves then....So as in not needed.... no slipping of the bands? If so cool....

( Thanks Jazz...had a look at the link you posted...nice one)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Wuyang said:


> Cheers all....... Is it just as effective not to have grooves then....So as in not needed.... no slipping of the bands? If so cool....
> 
> ( Thanks Jazz...had a look at the link you posted...nice one)


If you do the fold over wrap method, grooves are not needed. The bands won't slip or move. They don't hurt, but can easily screw up a frame if you don't do them cleanly.

I add them on my Poly frames, but tend to leave them off my naturals.


----------



## Wuyang (Dec 28, 2014)

brucered said:


> Cheers all....... Is it just as effective not to have grooves then....So as in not needed.... no slipping of the bands? If so cool.
> 
> If you do the fold over wrap method, grooves are not needed. The bands won't slip or move. They don't hurt, but can easily screw up a frame if you don't do them cleanly.
> I add them on my Poly frames, but tend to leave them off my naturals.


Thanks brucered...I'll check that method out ( I'm not up on the terminology),, looking forward to trying different ways.


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

For those who do prefer band grooves. What style setup? Front/back of fork, sides of forks, or all the way around fork? I have also seen a good amount of grooves on just the front or band side of fork alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Although band grooves is not a must have it is very convenient and I personally would only skip it for a very good reason, I've done it once because I wanted to be able to put bands on both ways for example. But yeah it is risky to put on grooves so practice until you find a good method that is safe enough.

I only put groves on the back side (front? ) where I tie down the rubber. Sure it can be nice to have grooves on more than just the back but it doesn't matter as much there so I skip it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

This is an option too, just the sides.

These are the tools I used and the order. Marking gauge, back saw, v-file, rounded file, sandpaper. It is the same concept for a wood or natural.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, I found needle files are "last" touch up spots. I have incorporated chainsaw files as well. I do a ott fork top that is like a curved dish,

I put a "smile" shaped tie grove below that; it always starts with my carving knife, then fine rasp & files then supported sandpapers. Supporting sandpapers

with different pieces of carved wood, dowl, has really helped me get into those small areas. I do a button or mushroom top that is formed by a full circumfrence

carving, making for tie area. -CD


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I use them on my board cuts but not my naturals.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I've found that the Pocket Predator Pro Clips work great.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Wuyang said:


> Just wondering what tool you use to get your band grooves at the top of the forks.
> 
> I bought some needle files yesterday from Screwfix (UK), but even with careful use it snapped...think I'll have to check if bacho do any needle files. I ended up using the thin wide sanding disc on the dremel, did the job but not not perfect.
> 
> ...


Dremel with abrasive drum.

THWACK!


----------



## rubberbandit (6 mo ago)

Wuyang said:


> Just wondering what tool you use to get your band grooves at the top of the forks.
> 
> I bought some needle files yesterday from Screwfix (UK), but even with careful use it snapped...think I'll have to check if bacho do any needle files. I ended up using the thin wide sanding disc on the dremel, did the job but not not perfect.
> 
> ...


I use a ball tip cutter on a Dremel tool, or I roll up a piece of sand paper to the thickness I want the groove and just dig in.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

"Ball tip cutter".

Why does that sound _painful?

THWACK!_


----------

